# What's the biggest Holly you've seen?



## JMC (Apr 23, 2012)

I went to look at a Holly tree today 28" in diameter and at least 60' tall (it was blown over). Is this most likely going to be hollow? If not it looks like it could have some really interesting stuff in it. Will get pics if we get to process it for the client. I'm hoping to get a few table scraps from it.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 23, 2012)

There aren't many around here, and they don't tend to get very big. I have a friend in Delaware who sent me some holly burl one time… Not the most interesting stuff as far as burls go, but it was still a hoot to see.


----------



## brown down (Apr 23, 2012)

*RE: What's the biggest Hooly you've seen?*



Joe Rebuild said:


> We have them here in FL considerably bigger then that ( there are 3 or 4 around the corner that are 36''+/-. Just about everything down here has the middle eaten/rotted out when it is that old but so far all of the Holly we have worked with has been solid through and through.
> 
> Pretty wood spalts real nice too.



thats purdy


----------



## JMC (Apr 23, 2012)

*RE: What's the biggest Hooly you've seen?*



Joe Rebuild said:


> We have them here in FL considerably bigger then that ( there are 3 or 4 around the corner that are 36''+/-. Just about everything down here has the middle eaten/rotted out when it is that old but so far all of the Holly we have worked with has been solid through and through.
> 
> Pretty wood spalts real nice too.


Thats some awesome lookin stuff. Is it self-inflicted or did you help?


----------



## jiju1943 (Apr 23, 2012)

James, there is one down in Holly Springs Mississippi right in town by one of the old antique homes about the size you are talking about, that was the biggest I have ever seen. I have heard that Holly is toxic, but I don't know if it is or not.


----------



## JMC (Apr 24, 2012)

jiju1943 said:


> James, there is one down in Holly Springs Mississippi right in town by one of the old antique homes about the size you are talking about, that was the biggest I have ever seen. I have heard that Holly is toxic, but I don't know if it is or not.


Is it down right now that you know of?


----------



## jiju1943 (Apr 25, 2012)

JMC said:


> jiju1943 said:
> 
> 
> > James, there is one down in Holly Springs Mississippi right in town by one of the old antique homes about the size you are talking about, that was the biggest I have ever seen. I have heard that Holly is toxic, but I don't know if it is or not.
> ...



I don't know if it is or not, it has been a while since I was through there, I use to go through there when I fished the back waters of Sardis.


----------



## JMC (Apr 25, 2012)

I might get to do a little fishin in sardis myself, just landed a nice Timberframe job (2 porches) in Senatobia.


----------



## Barbara Gill (Apr 26, 2012)

When I first started sawing wood back in the '80s someone gave me a Holly butt log that was 30" in diameter. It was solid, not a piece of rot and snow white. I have seen one larger that a customer brought to have sawn into boards. It was a little larger. From the limb stubs I had to trim off I was able to turn a 15" bowl.
Here in Virginia Holly is very slow growing.


----------



## Mandolin (Apr 29, 2012)

My place in South Mississippi is covered with holly trees but most are small. I thing the biggest I've ever seen was about 12 inches in diameter. I've cut a few down and sawed them thin to use for contrast inlay and trim.


----------



## JMC (May 24, 2012)

This is the stump for the big Holly I was refering to. I just got it to the shop yesterday. Getting ready to slice and dice it.
[attachment=5872]
It seems to have lots of spalting going on.
[attachment=5873]


----------



## DKMD (May 24, 2012)

Man, that looks super! I might dance a jig if somebody dropped something like that outside my shop!


----------



## JMC (May 24, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> JMC said:
> 
> 
> > This is the stump for the big Holly I was refering to. I just got it to the shop yesterday. Getting ready to slice and dice it.
> ...


Thanks, now we know.


----------



## JMC (May 24, 2012)

Rob
I havn't got a clue right now. Hadn't noticed those areas til you pointed them out. I was more enthused about the amount of spalting.


----------

